# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Electric Stair Lift

## cam_jim

My mum lives in a high block house in Rockhampton and the stairs are becoming a bit of a problem for her. I was thinking about getting an electric stair lift installed.
Has anyone had one installed? If so, any comments, insights, pros cons etc. you could provide would be appreciated. Also if you have had one installed in the Rocky area recommendations on installer, costs etc.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
Old couple next door got one. $4000. Their stairs had a tight restricted landing though, which needed something extra fancy. They are pleased with it, although it is a bit intrusive for the able bodied. When we visited, everybody took a ride. 
Cheers

----------


## Tools

HAd one installed about 10 years ago and I think it was about $12000 back then, so there must be a wide variety available. It did have to around a couple of corners though.There was a long lead time on it as it was made overseas and just assembled here.I think it was done by PR King here in Melbourne. 
Tools

----------


## Tools

Electric lift chairs & stair climbers for straight and curved stair cases ? P. R. King & Sons

----------


## GeoffW1

> HAd one installed about 10 years ago and I think it was about $12000 back then, so there must be a wide variety available. It did have to around a couple of corners though.There was a long lead time on it as it was made overseas and just assembled here.I think it was done by PR King here in Melbourne. 
> Tools

  $12K. Hmmm. I'd better check that price I thought they told me.

----------


## cam_jim

Thanks for the responses guys. $4 to 5,000 I could handle but $12,000 may put it out of my price bracket. The $12,000 one did have to go around corners though so that could explain the extra cost. Mum's would just be straight up/down about 15 steps high. From what I can see I don't think they are too difficult to install (for straight runs). Also noticed in my searches that the Dept Vet Affairs may come to the party so will check there also.

----------


## mikm

not wanting to rain on your parade, CJ, but for something else to think about... 
my old man has been a builder for 30+ years and has done more than a few 'mobility' reno's for people.  he usually finds an older couple or widow(er) who wants to continue on in the old family home and is asking for bathrooms to be re-done, grab handles installed everywhere, ramps built to the front and back doors, etc.   
what he's unfortunately found is that almost without exception, within six months or a year tops and many thousands of dollars later, they end up moving out into assisted accommodation anyway, trying to sell a house with 'improvements' the average purchaser doesn't want or need.  he reckons the money spent installing (and then removing for a sale) of all the mobility aids would have been far better spent buying into a better grade of assisted living arrangement.  suggesting further that it's far less traumatic to make the move on their own terms when the oldies are still healthy and able, than doing it under duress, often with a causative injury such as a broken hip adding to the unhappiness.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
It's sadly often true I think. The old couple next door I mentioned above (strewth, what am I saying, I'm 63 myself), well, there is only one of them now. The husband just died, and I suppose there is at least a chance that she will move out within a year or two's time. I hope it does not happen. 
Not much cheers there.

----------


## Tools

I could be wrong about the price but this particular one was custom made. If it is just a straight run they may have something that is standard and cheaper. 
Tools

----------


## Bloss

> Dept Vet Affairs may come to the party so will check there also.

  If she's a Vets affairs Gold Card holder then push them a bit on that - they should fund part if not all.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## cam_jim

> not wanting to rain on your parade, CJ, but for something else to think about....

  Certainly not raining on the parade mikm. Very pertinent point you've raised. Appreciate the response and one I have considered.  
Will be going up in a couple of weeks and will discuss it with her further then.

----------

